# Can you still apply a new paint job or laquer after tung oil?



## teamSKDM (Mar 29, 2012)

I've got a 7620 that I've got natural with a high gloss rung oil finish. I want to get it refinished in a sparkly white, or if it can't get painted at least get a laquer over it to protect the wood. Is this possible to do, or will the paint or laquer not stick to it because of the oil?


----------



## HighPotency (Mar 29, 2012)

You do know that tung oil will protect the wood, right? If you're worried about it being soft, put danish oil over it or something.

Otherwise, just sand off the oil. Not really that difficult.


----------



## bob123 (Mar 29, 2012)

HighPotency said:


> You do know that tung oil will protect the wood, right? If you're worried about it being soft, put danish oil over it or something.
> 
> Otherwise, just sand off the oil. Not really that difficult.




If its real tung oil, its harder then any paint thats not catalyzed varnish... Including nitro.

If its "tung oil finish" (minwax garbage) then it would be best to sand it off first.


----------



## teamSKDM (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah, I put on 10 coats of formbys high gloss tung oil, and I got a small wood chip. It didn't make any kind of outercoating. It just stained the wood orange basically. But I can't paint over the oil, I've got to sand it? Ugh it's already thinned a bit, and I don't know how thick the stain set in.


----------



## JStraitiff (Mar 29, 2012)

Theres always the option of not refinishing it if you think its too thin to take another sanding.


----------



## teamSKDM (Mar 30, 2012)

But I want to refinish it because the woods not protected enough. But no one seems to answer my question. Does the oil prevent applying a new finish?


----------



## mountainjam (Mar 30, 2012)

teamSKDM said:


> But I want to refinish it because the woods not protected enough. But no one seems to answer my question. Does the oil prevent applying a new finish?



Yes, you can spray nitro over formbys tung oil. Ive done it before.


----------



## teamSKDM (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks mountainjam!! How'd it come out?


----------



## pondman (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes you can . I did this yesterday on a home made body that I tung oiled but didn't get the finish I was hoping for . I lightly sanded it first and built it up in very thin Nitro coats and have had no reactions or problems .


----------



## mountainjam (Apr 1, 2012)

teamSKDM said:


> Thanks mountainjam!! How'd it come out?



It came out great. Just make sure the formbys is fully cured before coating. Also, be prepared for a lot of sanding, I had bad orange peel.


----------



## teamSKDM (Apr 1, 2012)

Well, it's been about a month since it's oil application. And what do you mean slot of sanding?! You should walk me though the process, and show some pics, that'd be great!


----------



## mountainjam (Apr 1, 2012)

If its been a month, its ready. But you should just google it. The wood turning and furniture guys really know their finishes, there is a lot of detailed info on the web about finishing wood with lacquer. Its where I found out how to do it


----------



## teamSKDM (Apr 2, 2012)

Could you give me the brand of laquer you got, and where you got it from ? cause i think there is a few "nitro" laquers..


----------



## mountainjam (Apr 3, 2012)

teamSKDM said:


> Could you give me the brand of laquer you got, and where you got it from ? cause i think there is a few "nitro" laquers..


I'm not an expert, but I would guess any brand works. I bought whatever woodcraft had on the shelf.


----------

